# Il prezzo dei gelati



## Jino (25 Giugno 2013)

Domanda da un milione di dollari 

Il prezzo dei gelati confezionati, delle marche famose che non sto qui ad elencare, è imposto dalla casa produttrice oppure il bar può fare il prezzo che vuole?

Qua vicino casa mia un bar ha fatto i prezzi come vuole, a me pare strano possa, in caso sia contro legge come farei a segnalarlo?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

di solito (almeno, io ti posso fare l'esempio dei supermercati, dei bar non saprei), il prezzo lo fa il mercato e la concorrenza.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Credo che ognuno possa fare il prezzo che vuole. Quando andai a Montecarlo (che è un caso estremo) un cornetto algida costava 20 mila lire.


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2013)

io sapevo che ci sono dei limiti entro il quale il bar può decidere il prezzo! ma parlo per sentito dire


----------



## rossovero (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me c'è libertà di decidere il prezzo. Poi ovvio che se lo fai pagare 5 euro non te lo compra nessuno, quindi i prezzi son più o meno gli stessi dappertutto


----------



## Marilson (29 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che ognuno possa fare il prezzo che vuole. Quando andai a Montecarlo (che è un caso estremo) un cornetto algida costava 20 mila lire.



nel 2001 subito dopo il gran premio io, mio padre e un nostro amico abbiamo preso 3 birre medie alla spina, servite al tavolo. Il caffè bar era proprio dietro la prima curva (St. Devote). Conto: 90mila lire.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> nel 2001 subito dopo il gran premio io, mio padre e un nostro amico abbiamo preso 3 birre medie alla spina, servite al tavolo. Il caffè bar era proprio dietro la prima curva (St. Devote). Conto: 90mila lire.



Il cameriere venne col passamontagna e un kalashnikov puntato alle vostre tempia?


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

Jino hai un futuro da finanziere....


----------

